

Show HN: Weekend(ish) Project, An Online Interactive Town Hall - kloncks

Introducing Kolena.org<p>What?<p>This is Egypt’s online interactive Town Hall Meeting. It’s a place for people to go to submit and vote on ideas for change.<p>Why?<p>If you were to ask any Egyptian, they would have each given you a million ideas for change and a billion grievances. So, after two days of no sleeping or going to class, I made a web service for that.<p>Kolena.org (which means All Of Us in Arabic) is the best place to go to submit, view, and rate ideas. Think of it as Egypt collectively making their own agenda or platform for change.<p>This is all done in an online democratic fashion, through your Facebook id, which is extremely fitting given the great role social networks like Facebook and Twitter played in the revolution. Each idea is put in a category (Tourism, Transportation, Economy, etc), roughly coinciding along the various ministries in the (now defunct) Egyptian Cabinet.<p>Who?<p>I'm a 20-year-old Egyptian-American college student studying Comp Sci &#38; Econ at Ohio State.
======
sagacity
Great work! Kind of difficult to believe though that you did it all within a
weekend. (I'm not doubting.) :-)

------
kloncks
Linkable:

<http://www.kolena.org>

